# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Pyramid of Shadows

## NeonKnight

Here is the first map for the Pyramid of Shadows.

This encounter has no battle map provided within the adventure, so I was relatively free in my interpretation of the area.

In making the map, knowing I had a jungle with a 50 foot clearing area with jungle around it, I was forced to look at a map size equivalent in paper size of two 11x17 sheets (a 50 foot area is 10 scale inches across, so almost as wide as a single 11x17 sheet).

The palm trees were supplied by our very own Rob A:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=1298

And I made the symbols into their very own Symbol Catalog for CC3 (complete with random rotation & sizing for click-click-click goodness  :Wink: )

SO, this starts off my collection of the maps for Pyramid of Shadows. Enjoy

----------


## loydb

Yay. I lost a lot of momentum on it when I realized that, at the rate of 1 session/month, I'll be running Pyramid sometime in 2011.  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Next addition. The P series of areas for the Pyramid.

----------


## NeonKnight

And because I had one map too many  :Frown:

----------


## NeonKnight

And next up....the Arborean Section.

Unfortunately, the maps for this area are so BIG i had t save them at half the scale  :Frown:

----------


## loydb

Was that because of computer speed limitations? I didn't know there was a maximum limit to export size.

loyd

----------


## NeonKnight

> Was that because of computer speed limitations? I didn't know there was a maximum limit to export size.
> 
> loyd


No, the size of the files were 5+ megs, and the Guild's Forum only accepts up to 4.7 megs  :Frown:

----------


## NeonKnight

Sorry, had a missing map from the C-section

----------


## Thanlis

These are awesome. If you need a host for larger JPGs, Neon, I'd be happy to host a .ZIP file for you or something.

----------


## NeonKnight

I may just take you up on that after I finish the maps.

----------


## Nebulous

Oh boy.  It's too early for me to start making maps for Pyramid.  We're not even done with Shadowfell.  We play pretty often, but games are usually in the 3-4 hour range, and i've added in stuff not in the module.

I'll definitely keep checking back around here though.  I'm glad i found this forum.

----------


## NeonKnight

Been awhile, but here are some more PYRAMID maps.

----------


## torstan

Those are looking really good. I especially like the colour scheme.

I'm not too keen on the pillar shadows - they look a bit like they are floating. I'd shorten them, or make them darker closer to the pillar. Also perhaps add some shadow to the stairs?

----------


## BranMakMorn

Thank you Neon for your skilled work!

I'm enjoying it a lot!

Bran

----------


## Phantos

Registered just to give my thanks! I do hope you find the time to finish H3, cause I'm HOOKED!

----------


## NeonKnight

I should have a few more pyramid maps up later tonight/early AM.

----------


## NeonKnight

A new batch of Maps for Pyramid of Shadows. I know people are luving these, so the addulation of the fans are making me happy, so here they come!

WHOOPS! Hit the post button too soon for the third map  :Wink:

----------


## BranMakMorn

:Laughing:  Go Neon go!

thanks!

----------


## matthew_stryker

These are amazing.  Could someone upload a scan of the floorplan for the first floor of the pyramid?

----------


## tacco

fantastic! Ill be starting with H3 next week and was hoping to find some maps. Big thanks!

----------


## NeonKnight

Because the  floor plan itself is a copyrighted work, I am not sure if we can do that.

Each of the Floorplans are printed in the module itself though.

----------


## Ashrem Bayle

These are very well done. Keep up the good work!
I plan to compile your maps and use them in my projector setup.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Phantos

Excellent work!

----------


## gralamin

Awesome work so far. I've been using the KotS and Thunderspire maps from here for an IRC game I've been running. For a university student without much time, they are free, awesome quality, and a life saver. I'm just wondering what I'm going to do when my group moves on (They are about to finish Thunderspire) from the Heroic tier adventurers, since I plan to move to some of my own stuff... Probably get used to doing some maps and come begging for help when I'm strapped on time.

But anyway, thats off topic, once again, awesome maps.

----------


## Aegeri

Any chance you'll have the grand staircase map up? I need to have a better version of that for my players, as the fight there is going to get really intense and they need to have a clear map than my own poor cartography skills.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Any chance you'll have the grand staircase map up? I need to have a better version of that for my players, as the fight there is going to get really intense and they need to have a clear map than my own poor cartography skills.


Actually, because I am doing the maps page by page (so page 14 before page 16, but after page 12), it is the very next map I will be doing.

Expect it in the next couple of days (I have a CCNA quiz tomorrow on Dynamic Routing Protocols so just a little busy  :Wink: )

----------


## NeonKnight

You want Em, You Got Em! The last of the Chambers for the Main Floor of the Pyramid!

Starting tomorrow, the Second Level!

----------


## NeonKnight

This is a newer, slightly different version of room S3, with the lightning done a little different. The other one cause some anomalies on the map.

----------


## Steel General

Nice work on the lightning NK!

----------


## Ascension

It's electric!  (No I'm not doing the slide)

----------


## BranMakMorn

Hi Neon,

I think you deserve some big cheering by the forum people!!

Thanks again!

Best

Giovanni

----------


## Ashrem Bayle

Well done! Keep it up!

----------


## Aegeri

Your map really helped my players out. They were very confused by my original map and yours helped put everything into context (especially two particularly nasty places there). Helped their tactics a lot and they were really happy with the maps size. Definitely getting some more of these printed out for key locations (or just places I find awkward to draw). You've done some great work here.

----------


## DerekMoyes

I just found this website and I wanted to tell you, NeonKnight, how totally awesome you are for doing all this work, and making it available to the public.

My group is most of the way through H2 at this point, and I've been scanning and photoshopping for ever it seems.  :-)

These maps are awesome, I used them last Friday for the first time and my players really love them.

I'm looking forward to the rest of this module's maps, and then ones for the next in the series, P1. I do hope your group is moving on to that module as well. :-)

----------


## senfmann2

I used a couple of your maps yesterday, and they where a huge success!  Thanks so much, no longer will my limited skills with a marker hinder the D&D experience :p

----------


## Fabrice

This is an amazing set, Sir Knight.

May I ask how you did the lightning? I do not think I remember this from the standard symbol set...

----------


## NeonKnight

> This is an amazing set, Sir Knight.
> 
> May I ask how you did the lightning? I do not think I remember this from the standard symbol set...


Ah, the lightning.

Actually it is quite simple:

1: I created a sheet I called LIGHTNING (I know pretty sneaky huh  :Wink: )

2: Chose color 143 for the lightning, changed my line thickness to 0.3 and used the Fractalize path tool to just draw some lines, which I converted to curved lines with the FRACTALIZE TOOL: STRAIGHT TO SMOOTH. Changing the line thickness to smaller witdths I drew other lines as well.

3. I then opened the SHEET EFFECT tool and for the lightning made the following effects:

GLOW 1: Mode Outside, Color R255, G240, B155, Strength 1, Blur 1
GLOW 2: Mode Inside, Color R 255, G 255, B 0, Strength 1, Blur 0.1
GLOW 3: Mode Outside, Color R254, G 37, B 31, Strength 1 Blur 1


Just playing with these options you could make a mondo cool Whitish BLUE lightning:

MAIN COLOR: 15 (White)

GLOW 1: Mode Outside, Color R 26, G 16, B 227, Strength 1, Blur 1
GLOW 2: Mode Inside, Color R 104, G 95, B 255, Strength 1, Blur 0.1
GLOW 3: Mode Outside, Color R10, G 223, B 255, Strength 1 Blur 1

So, I cannot suggest this enough. Play with the SHEET effects. They are cool, and can do some awesome stuff. Think of something you want to do, and then think of how you can use those sheet effects to emulate it.

Good Luck

----------


## Fabrice

Thank you VERY much!!!

I did not imagine that it was that easy (thought I would have to export the picture to a raster program to achieve this...).

----------


## DevinNight

Hey Neon Knight,
I was going to have to make a lot of maps for these modules til I found your threads. The maps look great and I'm very glad that you went through all the trouble to make them and then were gracious enough to share them.
Thanks a ton.
-D

----------


## Aegeri

Are you making any more sir (Holds out bowl Oliver Twist style).

----------


## NeonKnight

Yeah, I will be making more  :Wink:

----------


## eruditious

First, I would like to say thank you, Daniel! Thanks for putting time into these great maps and sharing them with us.

I have been slowly putting my party through the Pyramid of Shadows using your maps.

So far we have gone up to G1. I have noticed 2 small mistakes (not a huge deal, but I am crazy).

P4: The pit and slide should be 4 squares wide.
G1: The barricade room should be 5 squares wide. 

Just FYI, again, no big deal. I will let you know if I come across other minor variances.

----------


## NeonKnight

OK! After a bit of a time away (tooo much on my PLATE!!!!!!!!!!)

Here are some more maps from Pyramid:

After these, only 7 more maps to go!

***EDIT**

I juts figured I would T5 here.

----------


## granger44

EDIT - about 5 minutes after I posted this, I came across what I needed.  So nevermind.   :Smile:

----------


## Ashrem Bayle

Woot! Keep it up!

----------


## neoweasel

> OK! After a bit of a time away (tooo much on my PLATE!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Here are some more maps from Pyramid:
> 
> After these, only 7 more maps to go!


Given that I'm running the S and T maps tomorrow, this was perfect timing!  Thanks, these have been an invaluable resource.

----------


## Aegeri

Excellent, you've made the 3 maps that I really needed just before I needed them.

Your timing is impeccable =D

----------


## matthew_stryker

I just found these maps, and I desperately need them for my game.  I have no idea how to print these things out to scale.  Could anyone please tell me how to do this?

Neon, you're the man.

----------


## BranMakMorn

Bow to the mighty power of Lord Neon, who composes and also forsees your needs!

NEON: I believe there's no way to say thanks in the manner you deserve  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  

Bran

P.S. Any idea on where my group arrived yesterday night? Last room of teh 1st level  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

> I just found these maps, and I desperately need them for my game.  I have no idea how to print these things out to scale.  Could anyone please tell me how to do this?
> 
> Neon, you're the man.


I have saved the files as PNG's with an image scale equvialent to their size. So for example, the map T3 (the one with the flesh walls and the purple goo), has a size of 18 inches by 18 inches. So, if you print it at scale, with no scaling down, it will print out as an 18 x 18 inch image with 1 inch squares.

----------


## Midgardsormr

> I just found these maps, and I desperately need them for my game.  I have no idea how to print these things out to scale.  Could anyone please tell me how to do this?
> 
> Neon, you're the man.


Welcome to the Guild! Looks like T4 will print properly at 72 dpi. It's 17" x 18", though, so you'll be printing more than one page. We generally recommend posterazor: http://posterazor.sourceforge.net/  for cutting up an image to be printed in sections.

To determine scaling for a D&D map, count the number of squares in either direction (horizontal or vertical). View the properties of the image with the method of your choice—I like to view the image at full size in my browser, right-click, and choose "properties." Look for the image dimensions and note the pixel count in the dimension you chose to measure. The first number is horizontal pixels, and the second is vertical pixels. Since you know that a square is one inch to a side, it's as simply as dividing the number of pixels by the number of squares you counted, and that's the dpi (dots per inch) you need to print at.

So, to use T4 as an example, I see that it is 18 squares wide, and the image dimensions are 1296 x 1223. The first number is the horizontal dimension, so 1296 pixels / 18 squares = 72 pixels / square.   1 square = 1 inch, so 72 pixels / inch. When printed, a pixel becomes a "dot," which means 72 dpi.

----------


## matthew_stryker

Thanks guys, I'll give this a try right now.  And thank you for the speedy responses.

EDIT:  It worked and I'm printing them now.  Neon, if you're ever in South Florida, there's a seat at my table for you.

----------


## NeonKnight

Midgardsormr;

Thanx for explaining what I could not! REPPED!

----------


## NeonKnight

Here they are the final maps for Pyramid of Shadows!

----------


## NeonKnight

Ok, so I lied above, HERE are the final maps!

----------


## Phantos

Most excellent!

----------


## DungeonMasterGaz

> In making the map, knowing I had a jungle with a 50 foot clearing area with jungle around it,


Absolutely superb set of battle maps there, Daniel. Great work. I was very impressed with the Palm Tree symbols in map A1.

WotC placed Pyramid of Shadows the Winterbole Forest in Nentir Vale (although they mention it does move around). According to the DMG:

_"The Nentir Vale is a northern land, but it sees relatively little snow - winters are windy and bitterly cold... ...Summers are cool and mild..."_

However, it goes on to say the forest is lush, and the artwork that comes with that particular encounter does indeed look more like jungle than a "northern" forest.  A pyramid hidden in a steaming jungle? I actually think your interpretation of its location is a better setting than the one WotC have used, and was so inspired that I decided not only would the pyramid move, but so would the terrain surrounding it, capturing flora and fauna from wherever it visited and transporting them to "foreign" regions, yet sustaining them like it sustains the inhabitants. Just made a good adventure better IMHO. Maybe when the adventurers leave, they too will end up far, far from where they entered? Nice one.

DMG

----------


## trellis

Just wanted to say how appreciative I am of your efforts to create wonderful maps for the community. You're doing great work and myself and my party thanks you.

Huzzah!

----------


## NeonKnight

> Absolutely superb set of battle maps there, Daniel. Great work. I was very impressed with the Palm Tree symbols in map A1.
> 
> DMG


The Palm trees are none other than our own RobA's design. I 'stole them' and put them into CC3 as a symbol set.:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=1298

Daniel

----------


## DungeonMasterGaz

> The Palm trees are none other than our own RobA's design. I 'stole them' and put them into CC3 as a symbol set.


Thanks for that link, I just stole them too  :Very Happy: , and thanks to RobA for designing them. They're unbelievably detailed. I'd just love to be able to make symbol sets that good! Any chance of a few tips or a tut there, Rob?

Also, can ask how you are rendering your stairs? Have you created those as a symbol with a dropshadow and are gradually scaling them. Would love to know. Cheers.

DMG

----------


## NeonKnight

> Thanks for that link, I just stole them too , and thanks to RobA for designing them. They're unbelievably detailed. I'd just love to be able to make symbol sets that good! Any chance of a few tips or a tut there, Rob?
> 
> Also, can ask how you are rendering your stairs? Have you created those as a symbol with a dropshadow and are gradually scaling them. Would love to know. Cheers.
> 
> DMG


If you are asking me, the way I make my stairs is in CC3, and is actually quite simple.

I make them on a separate sheet, and make them as a set of gradually shorter lines, and then apply a wall shadow effect to them. In an area with stairs going North & West, I make the North Stairs on a separate sheet from the WEST stairs, so i can apply the appropriate shadow to them.

----------


## RobA

> Thanks for that link, I just stole them too , and thanks to RobA for designing them. They're unbelievably detailed. I'd just love to be able to make symbol sets that good! Any chance of a few tips or a tut there, Rob?
> 
> DMG


I have an old tutorial hosted at PBwiki (need to update it sometime...)

http://ffaat.pbwiki.com/TreeTutorial

-Rob A>

----------


## DungeonMasterGaz

Thanks for your advice, Daniel, and thanks for the link to the tut, Rob. I'll be sure to check that out.

Seeing as you guys have helped me out, I decided to have a play around with DD3 and created a stair symbol catalogue that you could use. Its a simple multi-sheet stair symbol in the same style as you've (Neon) been using. It forces the different elements onto the STAIR and STAIR SHADOW sheets. All you need do is add an adequate blur effect.

I hope you find it useful.

DMG

----------


## S8ntlyDevil

I stubled on this site randomly and just wanted to give my thanks to you for making all these maps and sharing them with the comunity. I can tell that alot of work went into these.

Again Thank you!!

----------


## DerekMoyes

Awesome work, as always, Daniel.

I can't thank you enough for these maps -- my players really love them.

----------


## jenniferabe

Thank you for the maps! Our party loves them and I've been able to earn a little extra XP by printing them out. I'm really inspired to try my hand at map-making too. Thanks again!!

----------


## fragtard

Oh, Great and Wondrous NeonKnight, whose virtual boots I am not worthy to lick . . . I humbly thank you for these magnificent maps! Your generosity has spared me hours of much toil and frustration! My players and I shall rejoice and exult over your acclaimed work, and toast your good fortune and health forever!

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Ascension

And don't forget the dancing girls  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Mmmmmmmmmmm   Dancing girls  :Very Happy:

----------


## Steel General

At least they aren't doing the electric slide  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ascension

"Groove is in the Heart" by Dee Lite...love that dance.

----------


## torstan

Great maps.Your eally are providing a service to the whole hobby with these. Repped and rated (now if even Neon's maps can't get more than 10 ratings even with 10,000 views then what hope is there?  :Smile:  )

----------


## mortavius

Is anyone else having a problem with map Z1?  I've tried using PosteRazor to split it up and print it, but it's not coming out at the proper scale (the 1" squares are WAY too big).  This works normally for all the other files I have used it on.

Any suggestions?

----------


## NeonKnight

If it continues to be a problem, I'll split the map into a couple of images for you.

----------


## mortavius

That would be awesome Neon.  It's not a big deal; I've endured without your maps for two adventures now, so if you're busy, that's completely understandable.  

Do you need my email?  Or are you just thinking of posting them here?

----------


## NeonKnight

> That would be awesome Neon.  It's not a big deal; I've endured without your maps for two adventures now, so if you're busy, that's completely understandable.  
> 
> Do you need my email?  Or are you just thinking of posting them here?


Does this one work better for you?

----------


## mortavius

That's perfect, thanks Neon.  Whatever you did fixed the problem.  

Looking forward to your next Trollhaunt maps!

----------


## tackle74

Once again just superb, my players love your maps.

----------


## Morik Trask

Is anyone working on the Paragon Tier mods in this series?  (Trollhaunt, Demonqueen, and Nightwyrm)

I'll be happy to work on any of them, I just don't want to duplicate the work of someone else.

----------


## Phantos

Neon's been putting out the Trollhaunt ones, and is more than halfway done I believe, but no one has tackled anything beyond that (to my knowledge).

----------


## NeonKnight

And after Trollhaunt, they finally shifted to making maps utilizing the Dungeon Tiles.

I will takle maps that cannot be made using the dungeon tiles.

----------


## Phantos

I can't believe they stopped making maps. As crappy as they were near the end, I much prefer them over the need to buy and assemble hokey tiles. 

Ah well, thank goodness for you guys!

----------


## mortavius

Any chance we can convince you to rethink that decision Neon (I'm assuming I'm not alone in this feeling)?  Your maps are fantastic, and I would much prefer something I can print out and tape together rather than buying the D&D tiles and having them slip all over when I move the minis around on them.

----------


## NeonKnight

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaybe  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

I don't even play D&D but I wholeheartedly second that motion.  Just make sure that you don't put them up for sale on GP's site or the suits will come after ya.

----------


## OldSchoolDungeonDork

I think that secretly Neon wants to do the maps for Demonqueen!!

My players love your maps! Before the end of Thunderspire I drew the maps by hand with sharpies and straight edges. Starting with Tower of Mysteries your maps have greatly improved me and my players gaming sessions! I will continue to give you feedback as I will be using your mapping from PoS next. Keep up the great work! I don't mind using the Dungeon Tiles for randoms, and I have lots of sets, but when I use them I find its better to set them up the evening before we play, and cover them up. With printed maps it gives me the luxury of simply placing an entire Encounter Area (or areas) down very quickly, and it perfectly compliments my DM Adventure Book, as with tiles it takes me quite a while to set them all out and arrange them and then tape them together (with no-stick photo tape). I can't wait to see how my players react to the new maps! I run my sessions as tightly to the H1-H2 modules as possible, and we have an extremely Mini-focused encounters, your maps will only continue to enhance our games! Thanks a million times over!

----------


## mortavius

I agree that Neon secretly wants to do Demon Queen...after he's done Trollhaunt.   :Smile:   My players are approaching the end of Pyramid now (almost done level 2), and I'm looking forward to continuing the use of his maps.  I've never used the dungeon tiles, but that's because I didn't want the hassle of finding them, then trying to piece together a room, then keeping it together...

And then what if you need some of the tiles for the next encounter?  It just slows things down.  Much better to use the maps.

----------


## Phantos

He's great at commission work, is all I have to say!

----------


## NeonKnight

Thank you, Thank you!

----------


## Adept

I'm so glad I found this. I'm currently running people through this adventure

----------


## Sehmket

Hi, Neon! My co-GM and I decided to split our ever-growing group up into two groups today, and we were trying to figure out how to run with only one battlemap! You've provided the perfect solution. Thank you for your great work.

----------


## Literalmn

Thank you thank you thank you.  Good Mr. Neon Knight Sir.  I am running this series of adventures for my group and I've been looking for a map solution.  I think you are it, for now.  

I plan on gettin CC at some point, and trying to not rely on the kindness of strangers.  However one question to you and whoever else would like to answer.  How do you get these mugs printed out.  Do you take the PosteRazor files to a kinkos or do you have a super neato printer available to you at your house(s)?

----------


## NeonKnight

Well, I have a almost super neato Laser Printer at home, but I know some folks just go to Kinko's or Staples, and then there is GAMEPRINTER here in the Guild who runs a business specifically for this purpose.

----------


## garflin

For me to print them, I load the file as an image into CC2 and then print over X by Y tiles of pages. Works pretty well. The squares don't end up exactly the right # of inches, but they get close enough.

----------


## Literalmn

F to the Y to the I:  Neon Knight is the bomb.  

Thanks Neon.  Used some of the Thunderspire maps in wrapping that adventure up, and the players loved it.  Going to download some Pyramidal goodness for the next session(s).  Can't say enough good about your work.  Another hearty thanks from another time-management challenged DM.  

Thanks Again.

----------


## Leprejuan

As yet another GM with time issues who stumbled on this site, I must bow down before the might that is NeonKnight!  These are really terrific.  And with the posterazor, it takes just minutes to print and play.  We're halfway through Thunderspire, but I'm going to have cool maps for all of PoShadows.

I do have two questions for the group:

Question 1 - if I loaded these cool maps in GIMP and changed things and then saved them again, would they STAY this big, or would they change sizes?  I'd like to remove a couple of solids (like beds) to replace with the 3-d stuff I have in case the heroes toss a bed over or block a door.  My players very amusingly blocked some of the mirrors in the Hall of Forced Introspection by ripping down the curtains.

Question 2 

* *





blah blah DON'T READ THIS SINCE WE DON'T HAVE SPOILER TECHNOLOGY blah blah


So we know the pyramid slowly reconfigures itself to match its inhabitants.  The heroes are wiping out said inhabitants and leaving a vacuum, which we know is unstable.  In my version, the pyramid is going to be a bit more dynamic.  When my PCs extended rest, I plan on having unseen cleared areas of the pyramid reset into reflections of the characters' states.  I currently have a warforged barbarian, an eladrin suicide ranger, a human archer ranger, and an elven shaman, giving me an interesting palette.  I am asking the players for "homework" to give me a short description of their characters' favorite places, where they feel safe, the place they secretly think about but try not to, and the most interesting place they'd like to see.  (I often ask weird things about characters, situations, or places to help me build in relevant scenes and images when I repurpose the module for my own use.)  How hard would it be to change the coloring but not the layout of the maps to reflect the new reality?

----------


## NeonKnight

First Thank You!

As to coloring....hmmmm...don't know exactly as I am not a 'Photo-SHop' Guru, but I think someone 'may' be able to answer your question.

----------


## Steel General

To change the color all you should need to do is adjust the Hue/Saturation/Brightness - in Photoshop this is fairly easy. I would imagine the same in GIMP or other raster-based software.

----------


## Ascension

A new layer of a solid color also works well, depending on what sort of blend modes you have available.  I like Color mode and Hue mode the best in PS but Overlay mode can be okay.

----------


## azmonsoon1982

With Masterplan, these maps are excellent for use within the program. I thank you, good sir, for your hard work and look forward to future projects by you and others.  :Smile:

----------


## Piecemeal

Just wanted to add my voice to the torrent of thanks to NeonKnight for making these wonderful maps for the community to use. My players love them, and they save me a hell of a lot of time that I'd otherwise spend hand-drawing everything! Well done, sir, and thanks again!

----------


## Nuqq

Unfortunately, i found the maps from H2 thunderspire Mountain at the very end of my campaign (last 4 Encounters) but i will use all your Pyramid maps for the upcoming adventure.


All i have to say is:

Neon, Thank you very much for these lovely maps  :Smile:

----------


## wizoroc

OK, I just have to say...Neon...you are my total hero today. I have a group of people at work that play's D&D during lunch. About 9 of us take a conference room, hook the laptop up tothe projector, and project the game progress on the screen using Fantasy Grounds. I just finished Thunderspire and was going start Pyramid of Shadows, but was bummed to find out that Wizards does not have the maps on their site like they do for other modules. (I import the maps into Fantasy Grounds for the game.) I was going to give up and do a different advnture or potentially start scanning the images, when I did a search and found these. These are amazing...and even better because they don't have the token letter icons on them. Thanks for saving our game! Pyramid starts tommorrow on schedule, thanks to all your hard work!

----------


## NeonKnight

Thanks. Shame you missed my thunderspire maps. I did the Trollhaunt ones as well, and another chap here is doing up the maps for Demon queen's Enclave.

----------


## Xorne

NeonKnight your maps are fantastic, and one of the main reasons I finally learned how to use CC3/DD3!

I would love to see a tutorial on how you do your walls!  Your maps have the cutaway style that WotC uses on the module maps and I'm having a time duplicating it!  I thought for a little bit that maybe you use 0 thickness walls with a shadow effect.  Am I close?  Would love to see how you do them to duplicate the style on my own maps!

----------


## NeonKnight

Sure, I can show you. Let me finish re-installing all my CC3 stuff first (tried to install the Diorama Add-on and kinda screwed my CC3 up  :Frown: )

----------


## Xorne

Oh that would be AWESOME!  Thank you so much!  I love that cut-out wall style for dungeons, I'm excited to see how you do that!

----------


## NeonKnight

OK, I make my walls as a SOLID polygon, either using the polygon tools or by drawing lines/paths and then MULTI-POLY them together.

I then apply a BEVEL/LIGHTED BEVEL and a GLOW and that is it.

ALL done on the WALL sheet by the way.

----------


## Xorne

That's very funny.  I of course kept tinkering with it, trying to figure out how you did it, and finally I taking a wall polygon (so TRACE would work) and traced around the outside of a square room connected to a fractal cave, then hid all but the WALLS layer and drew a big parchment polygon over the whole map.  Then Multipoly'd the layer and DOINK instant cutout of the floor area!  Set show all, added a bevel to the walls sheet, and it worked, except I had zillions of mini-bevels in the body of the parchment wall.  So I thought I was close but doing something wrong.  Anyway, I just did the exact same thing again and it worked perfectly!  Thanks so much!

What settings do you use (or what are the max ranges) on Lighted Bevel?  Every time I tinker with the settings I crash my CC3, so I think I'm exceeding the settings badly.  I'll stick with the regular bevel for now.  I guess this below says it all... (I know it's horrible fills and 50 pixels per square, just wanted to drop something in to show how easily your advice made things.  I did a poly, fractal poly and smooth poly, traced them on the wall layer, then made a wall poly to cover the map, multi'd them together to make a hole, then applied a bevel and glow.  So easy and I love the look!  Thanks!

----------


## Xorne

Okay WTF is up with the Lighted Bevel.  I can put it on once.  If I try to edit the settings after that I crash every single time.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

In my experience, the "mini-bevels" (millions of small triangles) seem to show up when different textures are overlapping.
As for the incessant crashing, it seems to happen whenever I edit a "Texturize" effect. I can delete the effect and set a new one, but if I simply hit "Edit" and then either edit it or cancel, instant crash.
Very maddening, but at least I have a workaround.

----------


## NeonKnight

Not sure...Is it a case of crashing while trying to edit smething WHILE the effects are on? If so, simply turn effects on only to look at the prettyness of it.

----------


## DM Nik

These maps are great!

----------


## robertc99

The map p4-additiona.png is incorrect. Its 5 squares wide, when it should be 4 squares wide.

Just a problem report, not a criticism. The maps are great. Really help me run this module.

----------


## NeonKnight

> The map p4-additiona.png is incorrect. Its 5 squares wide, when it should be 4 squares wide.
> 
> Just a problem report, not a criticism. The maps are great. Really help me run this module.


Yeah, I know  :Embarassed: 
But, hey, works good anyways for the map  :Very Happy:

----------


## robertc99

> Yeah, I know 
> But, hey, works good anyways for the map


Well, it does kinda matter. It has to be the same width as the trap in the adjacent room that dumps you down there.

But its not a big deal, I can just scribble out one row when I print it.

----------


## DEDDESO

lovely! er... do you publish brushes of your objects?

----------


## JeeBee

Thanks very much NeonKnight, you did a fantastic job with those maps !

----------


## NeonKnight

> Thanks very much NeonKnight, you did a fantastic job with those maps !


Thank You!

----------


## gillx103

These maps are a life-saver! I was about to start hunching over some grids with colored pencils and this will save me many hours and look much better than what I could have done on my own

----------


## llaman87

Thanks NeonKnight! These maps are great. I'm about to run my group through this adventure and was not looking forward to either fixing scans of the maps to remove the markers or trying to figure out a mapping program. The Vines of Death encounter (C5), though, is coming up a bit off. The bottom half of the map is shifted one square to the left and colored differently from the top half of the map. Maybe it's just a problem on my end, but no matter what I try I can't get it to pull up the way it's supposed to look.

----------


## NeonKnight

Not sure, what is happening. I'll check and see later if I still have the original PNG File for this.

----------


## llaman87

Just got a chance to check the image on a different computer and it looks fine. Must've been my home computer acting strangely. I saved the image and will email the correct one to my home computer. Thanks for checking, though!

----------


## NeonKnight

OK, GLad things worked out for you.

----------


## NetKnight

Neon, great work on the maps.  You do phenom work.   Looking for the last of the maps in the PoS collection and wondering if I missed it somehow?  Room 29 Level 3.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Neon, great work on the maps.  You do phenom work.   Looking for the last of the maps in the PoS collection and wondering if I missed it somehow?  Room 29 Level 3.


That room is provided on the poster maps that are included with the purchased product.

----------


## Zoroh

Awesome work Neon: just marry me already !!! \o/

----------


## scooter

The Maps are great wish I knew about this site when I started running this campaign. Been making and drawing them on graph paper for the first 12 rooms on level 1. Thank you for the hard work you have put into this.

Thank you again for any future maps you may make.

----------


## Alkinoos

NeonKnight, you are my savior! Thanks for making these incredible maps!

----------

